# Verständnisfrage zu httpsConnect



## Joob (4. Feb 2022)

Das ist mein Code:


```
HttpsURLConnection baseCon = (HttpsURLConnection) url.openConnection();
        String authStr = Base64.getEncoder().encodeToString((ftpuser.trim() + ":" + ftppass.trim()).getBytes());

        baseCon.setRequestProperty("Authorization", "Basic " + authStr);

        baseCon.setRequestMethod("POST");
        baseCon.setDoOutput(true);
        baseCon.setDoInput(true);

        OutputStream OS = baseCon.getOutputStream();
        BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(OS, "UTF-8"));

        bw.write(para);
        bw.flush();
        bw.close();

        BufferedReader BR = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(baseCon.getInputStream(),"UTF-8"));

        result = BR.readLine();

        OS.close();
        BR.close();
        baseCon.disconnect();
```

Wenn ich das Php welches in der url ist mit 755 berechtige läuft dieser Code prima.
Wenn ich dann die Berechtigung auf 710 herunterstufe läuft er immer noch prima.
Wenn ich meinen Rechner aus und an schalte und dann noch einmal starte läuft auch alles.

Wenn ich den Server neu starte, läuft der Code nicht mehr.
Wenn ich dann die Berechtigung auf 755 setze läuft er wieder.

Ich verstehe das Verhalten nicht.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Feb 2022)

Das hat nun aber rein gar nichts mit Java zu tun sondern ist schlicht eine Frage der Serverkonfiguration. Dass die Berechtigungen während des laufenden Betriebs nicht mehr (sofort) interessieren, kann mit einem Cache zusammenhängen.


----------



## Joob (4. Feb 2022)

Ich hatte schon das Gefühl das ich wieder einmal abschweife,
tut mir leid. Ist mir das letzte Mal auch passiert.
Aber ich hatte gedacht das das eventuell doch einen Zusammenhang mit Java hat.

Diese Dinge haben sich in der letzten Zeit als mein Hauptdefizit erwiesen, die Java App ist fertig, aber nun fallen mir 
all die Dinge auf die Füße die ich vorher nicht komplett durchdacht habe und oder nur eben am Laufen hatte.

Trotzdem, Schönen Dank

Ich mich mal woanders um.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Feb 2022)

Joob hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich hatte gedacht das das eventuell doch einen Zusammenhang mit Java hat.


Das hat ganz allgemein nichts mit dem Client zu tun. Der Client verbindet sich mit dem HTTP-Server und sendet eine entsprechende Anfrage z. B.

```
GET /index.php?a=1 HTTP/1.1
Host: domain.example.com
```
Alles andere passiert dann serverseitig.


----------

